# Osprey takes out 2 fish at once.........



## EricD (Mar 28, 2010)

Took my Ski Boat out to Lake Jesup with a friend to see what we could find. Besides 5 Eagles and a 100 Osprey it was a pretty cool trip. Cloudy and windy but still a good time.
Sequence shot of an Osprey taking out 2 fish at once. He finally had to let one go as the weight has holding him down!! Rest of the pic's later.........



1







2







3






4







5


----------



## Dallmeyer (Mar 28, 2010)

An amazing sequence of images Eric! Brilliant! Which lens were you using here? It looks pretty sharp with great contrast.


----------



## den9 (Mar 28, 2010)

jack pot, how long do you wait to get a shot like this?


----------



## carlos91 (Mar 28, 2010)

wow even though im new to this forum i am a fan already you always have great shots !! great job!


----------



## lvcrtrs (Mar 29, 2010)

Now that is just plain cool on top of being a great collection of shots.


----------



## sinjans (Mar 29, 2010)

All I can say is WOW. That is a lucky event to witness. congrats and nice shots


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 29, 2010)

great pics


----------



## EricD (Mar 29, 2010)

Dallmeyer said:


> An amazing sequence of images Eric! Brilliant! Which lens were you using here? It looks pretty sharp with great contrast.



Thanks....

Used my trusty Nikkor 200-400MM F4, ED,IF, VR lens....with a 1.4X t.c.

ISo 640
Focal length 550MM
F8
  Shutter 1/2000 sec

Manual mode


----------



## Shocknawe (Mar 30, 2010)

outstanding captures!


----------



## corralup (Mar 30, 2010)

Great lens set up and awesome pics!  Once in a lifetime shots!


----------



## HikinMike (Mar 30, 2010)

How cool is that!!


----------



## CousinMadness (Mar 31, 2010)

2???? Oh wow Eric. I'd be sending those into the nature magazines. That is a rare shot. Fantastic.


Martin.


----------



## Diana G (Apr 3, 2010)

AMAZING SHOTS! :thumbsup:


----------



## billygoat (Apr 3, 2010)

Really nice set of pics. . .


----------



## Art Photographers (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey Eric! I am really impressed with these. You have managed to capture what I feel is a rare catch with the Osprey. Its definately one your best. It shows that hard work and persistance really pays off. Great Job!!!


----------



## tertius (Apr 8, 2010)

Just plain efficiency.


----------

